# ATI Catalyst Control Center won't open



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

On one of my computers, I can't get the ATI Catalyst Control Center to open. If I right-click the desktop, the normal list thing comes up. At the top is "ATI CATALYST(R) Control Center" with the ATI logo. I click it and the list goes away, and the computer acts like it's opening it for a second. And then it quits and nothing happens as if I didn't do anything. Sometimes it puts a little ATI thing on the taskbar, and if I click it nothing happens. If I right-click it a list comes up with a few settings and stuff, but that's it. 

On my other computer, I was uninstalling a program, and I accidentally clicked the ATI thing instead, I only realized it after it started uninstalling, so I clicked cancel. Now it's not on the right-click list thing on the desktop. I don't know if the program is there and it only deleted the shortcut, or if it's totally gone.

How do I get it to open, and how do I get the shortcut/program back?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Probably best to reinstall it Downloads


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same suggestion as above on reinstalling the drivers.
If the PC is OEM (HP-Dell-etc.) use the manufacturer's site. If it is not OEM, use the AMD site: AMD Graphics Drivers & Software


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Same suggestion as above on reinstalling the drivers.
> If the PC is OEM (HP-Dell-etc.) use the manufacturer's site. If it is not OEM, use the AMD site: AMD Graphics Drivers & Software


They're Dells. It has a list of all the drivers available, and under "video" there is a lot of stuff, and a few ATI ones. The only one mentioning X600 (which is the one for one of them) says "Applies to: RADEON® X600 256MB HYPERMEMORY". I know it's x600 and has 256 MB, but I don't know about the hypermemory thing. Does that matter?

For the other one, it only has a Sonic Solutions Cineplayer thing and a Intel integrated thing. No ATI things at all. What should I do now?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Go into Device Manager and expand Display Adapters where it will give the GPU that is installed on your machine but it's likely as that relates to a specific Radeon, then clicking to download that driver from the Dell site will probably link you to AMD for the download.

Create a restore point and then using the link in my Post#2 for AMD, use the Auto Detect and Install which will ID the driver pack required and you can then use the download button alongside.

If you use the Custom install option, it will show you which is required and while you can opt to Select All in there, it's just as easy to choose the Express and let it do its thing.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you use the Dell Support site: 
Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]

Note: using drivers from the chipset manufacture's site for OEM PC's may cause problems.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've read that Dell seem to have their own way of doing things and while I run a Toshiba, clicking on the relevant driver on the support site, I've ended up on the AMD site and this may be similar - but the restore point will be the fallback.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Did you use the Dell Support site:
> Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]


Yes.

Tomken:



> Note: using drivers from the chipset manufacture's site for OEM PC's may cause problems.


So, yeah. Thanks about the Device Manager thing, I didn't think of that. It's a VisionTek Radeon x1300.
__

The problem is, there is no Radeon driver at all on the Dell site for the computer. I guess I should just do it from the manufacture's site? Or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the VisionTek Radeon x1300 part of the original hardware? If not, use the ATI site.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Is the VisionTek Radeon x1300 part of the original hardware? If not, use the ATI site.


My dad added something, I don't know if it was the sound card or the graphics card or what. I bet it's the graphics card, since Dell doesn't appear to have a driver for it or anything. If it isn't, would it mess anything up not using Dell's?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Is the VisionTek Radeon x1300 part of the original hardware? If not, use the ATI site.


Tyree has already answered that for you regarding the graphics, but ask your father and determine just what was added which wasn't part of the original hardware.


----------

